# Alternative platforms.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

YouTube shut down Lifesite News. I'm for freedom of speech. To heck with all the censoring that's been going on. Let's boycott the social justice radical lefties. Are any of you guys making the switch yet? I just joined Rumble, which is an alternative to YouTube. Life Site's on Rumble. I'm going to join Gab,which is an alternative to Twitter. It's very quick and easy.

What happened to Parlor was too bad, but an alternative platforms are a great idea.

@Denton and @Sasquatch, I listen to your podcasts most of the time. Are you on Rumble?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.

If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


Sure, let them do what they want. And I'll begin subscribing elsewhere, because good people are getting censored. So why give YouTube the clicks?

ETA: how can anyone prove the government's behind the censorship?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> YouTube shut down Lifesite News. I'm for freedom of speech. To heck with all the censoring that's been going on. Let's boycott the social justice radical lefties. Are any of you guys making the switch yet? I just joined Rumble, which is an alternative to YouTube. Life Site's on Rumble. I'm going to join Gab,which is an alternative to Twitter. It's very quick and easy.
> 
> What happened to Parlor was too bad, but an alternative platforms are a great idea.
> 
> @Denton and @Sasquatch, I listen to your podcasts most of the time. Are you on Rumble?


Not yet. We just podcast, right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Sure, let them do what they want. And I'll begin subscribing elsewhere, because good people are getting censored. So why give YouTube the clicks?
> 
> ETA: how can anyone prove the government's behind the censorship?


I think it's the other way around.

What do we do when large corporations and big tech are in control of the government?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Sure, let them do what they want. And I'll begin subscribing elsewhere, because good people are getting censored. So why give YouTube the clicks?
> 
> ETA: how can anyone prove the government's behind the censorship?


Subscribing elsewhere is the answer for now.

And I think it is getting dangnear impossible proving its the government although most of us know they play a role...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> Sure, let them do what they want. And I'll begin subscribing elsewhere, because good people are getting censored. So why give YouTube the clicks?
> 
> ETA: how can anyone prove the government's behind the censorship?


I started to join Rumble but stopped when they wanted to know my address and phone number.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


Are they social media platforms or publishers?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Are they social media platforms or publishers?


Don't know that it matters, (REAL) journalism is dead anyway.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I started to join Rumble but stopped when they wanted to know my address and phone number.


You don't have to give them that info. I just subscribed as Annie02, and I put my first name down only--no last name and no address and I'm in. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I think it's the other way around.
> 
> What do we do when large corporations and big tech are in control of the government?


I'm beginning to become convinced that we have to start creating alternatives. And red states need to become stronger, and more independent from the government. I'm convinced I need to move to a solid red state. Hubs doesn't see that yet. I pray he weill.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Don't know that it matters, (REAL) journalism is dead anyway.


https://www.digitaltrends.com/socia...-230-the-legislation-protecting-social-media/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Testing...

[video]https://rumble.com/vdmz53-trump-force-news-february-6-2021.html[/video]

ETA: Didn't work...we'll have to see about getting Rumble videos supported on the forum.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm convinced I need to move to a solid red state.


Annie, I was surprised that you held this idea. I always thought you would go with the "God has a plan" tract. I never thought of you as Jayhawker, taking over whole states to make your vagabond existence a bit more beautiful and profound.

I've been up and down most of the day. My wife dinged up quite a few knives that need repair and a new edge. I just got a beautiful all stainless knife with bright yellow Delrin grips. It has two blades, one is a clip-point and the other appears to be in the Wharncliffe family. Not a real straight edge, but there is a gentle curve.

It's snowing in Wisconsin today. All I could send you would be a Kodiak bear, or maybe one in the polar variety. The meat might be a bit tough, but you'll have at least 80 pounds for making gravy...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Stop^^^


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


And there in lies the problem. Like you I thought the same. Until it has been shown that they have collude with government officials, elected officials. The mainly has been done via the almighty $$$.

The government is doing it.

Big tech need to be sanctioned.

And boycotted.

Otherwise, they will continue down this path.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, ok, but without You Tube how am I supposed to watch Highway Patrol with Broderick Crawford or Sky King?
Note to readers- you have to be 65 or older to even understand that sentence.

How about Blood on the Snow, a series of Russian documentaries (in English) about WWII on the Eastern Front?

No, I’m not going to boycott YouTube, they have the stuff I really care about.
I’m pretty much done with politics after the last five years.
If this country crashes and burns there’s absolutely nothing I can do about it anyway.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I joined MeWe a few years back.
Mostly to sell, buy, trade guns and livestock.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I was surprised that you held this idea. I always thought you would go with the "God has a plan" tract. I never thought of you as Jayhawker, taking over whole states to make your vagabond existence a bit more beautiful and profound.
> 
> I've been up and down most of the day. My wife dinged up quite a few knives that need repair and a new edge. I just got a beautiful all stainless knife with bright yellow Delrin grips. It has two blades, one is a clip-point and the other appears to be in the Wharncliffe family. Not a real straight edge, but there is a gentle curve.
> 
> It's snowing in Wisconsin today. All I could send you would be a Kodiak bear, or maybe one in the polar variety. The meat might be a bit tough, but you'll have at least 80 pounds for making gravy...


:tango_face_grin: Hey Tourist, how's it going? Hope you're doing alright.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's nice to see Dave Ramsey made it onto Rumble. Love this guy.

[video]https://rumble.com/embed/va2xob/?pub=hzbzf[/video]


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Hey Tourist, how's it going? Hope you're doing alright.


Annie, I'm doing great. I had to stay in all day today. Yikes, we had a snowstorm that was not fit for man nor beast. I hope Slippy got to dry land today. I saw several drifts and huge piles of snow from plows. I hope Slippy was taking a bus and not just walking through it!

How are the knives at your home, girl? It's winter time, I need a hobby and I might as well polish your knives before you decide to make a complete Christmas Dinner for your relatives!

Stay warm. It's a mess outside...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> YouTube shut down Lifesite News. I'm for freedom of speech. To heck with all the censoring that's been going on. Let's boycott the social justice radical lefties. Are any of you guys making the switch yet? I just joined Rumble, which is an alternative to YouTube. Life Site's on Rumble. I'm going to join Gab,which is an alternative to Twitter. It's very quick and easy.
> 
> What happened to Parlor was too bad, but an alternative platforms are a great idea.
> 
> @Denton and @Sasquatch, I listen to your podcasts most of the time. Are you on Rumble?


Back when I was in Fake Book jail near all year before last I made a lot of pals on Gab.com. They allow folks to twit filter out their own idiots..like is possible on here. Very cool place right here. lol.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As far as signing up for something, give them a burner email and fake address and phone.

Like years ago when you wrote a check and they asked for a phone number-all right then, how about this one, not sure who it belongs to though.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a friend that couldn’t give up amazon. Said it was just too convenient. He bitched and bitched about the communists and big tech. But wouldn’t make a stand. Told him he’s part of the problem then. A stand has to be made somewhere. Sorry, tv series don’t cut it. And yes all of us can make a difference. Not one but all of us. 

I like tv shows too but I cut off Disney and amazon and Netflix. 

At some point you need to fight back or get the hell out of the way and stop bitching. Unless you actually do something there is no right to complain. Sorry for being blunt but that’s the way it is. 

Have another friend... bitch bitch bitch. Asked him if he voted. He didn’t. Told him to then shut the f up because if he didn’t vote he has no right to complain. 

Rant over.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


I stood up for their right until they went out of control.

Bid tech isn't being controlled by the government, the government is being controlled by big tech. They have a total monopoly on what information the masses get to see so they get to decide what the masses think. They provide the service (fb, twitter, etc.) and they're the service provider (amazon web service, etc).

...the only way to stop the brain washing is to stop the brain washers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> I stood up for their right until they went out of control.
> 
> Bid tech isn't being controlled by the government, the government is being controlled by big tech. They have a total monopoly on what information the masses get to see so they get to decide what the masses think. They provide the service (fb, twitter, etc.) and they're the service provider (amazon web service, etc).
> 
> ...the only way to stop the brain washing is to stop the brain washers.


Actually they admitted this openly. Time magazine published an article stating that big tech and corporate America got together to rig the election.

https://time.com/5936036/secret-2020-election-campaign/


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sorry I only got past the first few paragraphs, when I got sick of the bloviating of the author. When they use terms like, "Trumps Henchmen" and "false claims of victory"

I know exactly where the authors political ideas lie. This is not news, it is commentary and its where the root of the problem lie. Subtle negative adjectives and adverbs that subconsciously shape a persons view on a subject, toward that of the author. PBS is great for this type of propaganda. 

I guess this has been going on for centuries, but with technology and human isolation , I think it is making a bigger impact. 

as far as Netflix and Amazon goes, these are the best ways to watch TV. They monitor what everyone watches. If you don't like the OBAMA hour, then don't click on it. If fewer people watch a particular type of show, netflix won't put the money into producing it.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'm beginning to become convinced that we have to start creating alternatives. And red states need to become stronger, and more independent from the government. I'm convinced I need to move to a solid red state. Hubs doesn't see that yet. I pray he weill.


I am curious about this. Your husband does not see that New Jersey is a Marxist hellhole? Why doesn't he. Does he not have ears to hear? Does he not have eyes to see? When the government pricks him does he not bleed? How do these things not give him a willing heart to act? (yes, I mixed the Bible and Shakespeare, sue me). I am serious, though, what does he think the future holds and why does not not want to get away from government control?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah, ok, but without You Tube how am I supposed to watch Highway Patrol with Broderick Crawford or Sky King?
> Note to readers- you have to be 65 or older to even understand that sentence.
> 
> How about Blood on the Snow, a series of Russian documentaries (in English) about WWII on the Eastern Front?
> ...


And...........we are back to the reason this country has been going to hell and will continue to proceed there in a expeditious fashion. The three I's:

I want.
I can't.
I don't (care).

This scares me far more than any government's evil plans. Evil has always existed. Bad men have always existed. There is a quote...something about evil being able to triumph when .....what was it now? :vs_worry:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> It's nice to see Dave Ramsey made it onto Rumble. Love this guy.
> 
> [video]https://rumble.com/embed/va2xob/?pub=hzbzf[/video]


The more people that listen to him and take his advice, the less people would be dependent on the big government teat. It is a lot easier to say "fornicate you!" to controlling .gov when you don't need their filthy handouts. That is a lesson that many many Americans need to learn, including some beloved members of this forum. #getfreeofthenipple


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any hope we have for alternative platforms that allow frees speech are going to require a break for anything attached to google in any way. We are approaching a point where only approve conversation will be allowed. All media software is be brought into compliance .
With google demands. More people need to be reading the agreements they make when they down load apps. But people are sheep they take the easy path and follow.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> And...........we are back to the reason this country has been going to hell and will continue to proceed there in a expeditious fashion. The three I's:
> 
> I want.
> I can't.
> ...


This is REALLY a rock and a hard place.

Here's my personal sad story and I'm sticking to it.

Comcast had been the cable provider to my house for as long as cable has been available.

At one time, they provided the land-line, internet and TV.

I got rid of the land-line because my cell phone served the purpose (through Verizon)

I finally made the decision to cut the TV cable. I had to think long and hard over that one. Streaming was not as readily available and reliable as it is is today. This was 10 years ago.

I don't watch ANY sports. I'll watch a golf match if it comes on for free somewhere.

So, my choices, which I am perfectly content with, except if you add politics into the mix are....Amazon Prime for their television/movie offerings and YouTube. I watch both on a big ole, smart flat-screen.

I'm a history nut and YouTube more than satisfies my hunger in that area.

At 66 now, single (except for my loving canine companion), for me to quit watching both would probably not be wise for my mental health. They both keep my mind occupied and are entertainment...white noise...company....whatever.

I absolutely realize my hypocrisy. I'd love nothing better than to not give my heard-earned money to either platform. But until another viable platform comes along....I feel a little "stuck".

Everyone has their own levels of wants/needs on this subject. I thought I was making a bold statement 10 years ago by cutting the cable. That's not the case anymore with everything else that has come along.

Here are some stats on Amazon. It's gonna take a WHOLE LOTTA PEOPLE DUMPING THEM TO MAKE A DENT.

Half of all web shoppers will go to Amazon to search for a product.
51% of consumers planned to do all of their holiday shopping on Amazon.
64% of households subscribe to Amazon Prime
40% of all Amazon Prime members will spend over $1,000 a year on the site.
72% of all Amazon users will spend between $100 and $500 annually on the site.
26 million consumers are regular Prime Video watchers.
Over 100 million users use Amazon Prime globally.
Amazon Users spent more than one-third of all their black Friday dollars on


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Any hope we have for alternative platforms that allow frees speech are going to require a break for anything attached to google in any way. We are approaching a point where only approve conversation will be allowed. All media software is be brought into compliance .
> With google demands. More people need to be reading the agreements they make when they down load apps. But people are sheep they take the easy path and follow.


If people complied with the agreement apps demand, apps would be non-existent.
I have a friend who was the biggest voice on all this. He turned off everything Google related...was able to get into his phone and PC's brain and make sure nothing nefarious was going on.
Or so he thought.

You pretty much can't download a simple flashlight app without it requiring all kinds of permissions.

My friend pretty much gave up and goes with the flow for the most part.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


The government did tell Twitter to shut Donald down. No links to show it..And when Obama was having Google, Facebook and such show up at his house when he was potus. more than world leaders, we should have taken note.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> If people complied with the agreement apps demand, apps would be non-existent.
> I have a friend who was the biggest voice on all this. He turned off everything Google related...was able to get into his phone and PC's brain and make sure nothing nefarious was going on.
> Or so he thought.
> 
> ...


 That is what they expect you to do.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> That is what they expect you to do.


What is the VIABLE alternative?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think we will see phones, as Bongino was eluding too, that dont have all this crap tied into permission and privacy being sold. There was a phone a few years back that was just that, but was soon bought out and not to be sold again..
Remember when someone made a car that go real high mpg, then big 3 bought the technology never to be seen again. Whether it was true or not, companies are no different in stopping the little guy from taking money from us.
What we really need is legislation that doesnt allow anyone to sell our personal information without written permission. Not electronic , but written.
My google phone is constantly asking for location permission. Nope. Oh well, its the best I can do.
Or buy a phone in cash, get google services to give you a phone number, make a fake gmail account, and protonmail, never sync it... its a start...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Until we the people can prove that the government is behind any censorship, then there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> If a private company wants to pick and choose what stories or message they relay, I'll stand up for their right to do so. But when the government does it...different matter all together.


I am torn - as a company they can do whatever they want....but at times silencing people can be used as a way to provide a political donation to the other side

when one side is being silenced while the other side is not.. and saying worse things.. it reeks of unfair political contribution..Which is illegal

if you do not want to bake a cake for christians..wonderful
if you refuse to serve concealed gun owners...fine

but when you allow one political party/group to have greater access to people.... problem


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Or buy a phone in cash.


I did just that two days ago. My usual 20 year old phone gave up the ghost and my wife dragged me to a "telephone store." The guy had no sense of humor. And to add to that, it appears he had never heard any Italian snappy patter.

For example, he asked me what type of phone was I looking for. I responded "_A hollow statue..._"

He feigned confusion. I added, "Yeah, a hollow statue. You pick up the telephone and say, "_Hullo, 'stat you?_"

But here's where I prevailed. I had been at this store years before, and I knew that if a salesman there "got you" you'd be there for over an hour. I think it was a strategy to pound you so silly you'd buy any device he showed you so you would just surrender and buy anything.

My wife had gotten trapped there for most of one afternoon. When the salesman asked me what I wanted, I just stated it's just a simple phone that I needed. Yikes, I've purchased complete Harley motorcycles that took less time than this.

Much to my wife's chagrin, I stopped the salesman and said, "_I just need a simple phone, I just got out of stir and I need a simple phone to call my parole guy_..."

...I was out of there with a new phone in exactly seven minutes...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprint has flip cell phones, with no cameras still.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am torn - as a company they can do whatever they want....but at times silencing people can be used as a way to provide a political donation to the other side
> 
> when one side is being silenced while the other side is not.. and saying worse things.. it reeks of unfair political contribution..Which is illegal
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no problem hearing opposing viewpoints. I welcome the debate.

But when you make it physically impossible for me to give my viewpoint by not allowing it, by censoring it....I have real problems.

Then, it all really does resemble this. And no, it's not hyperbole or exaggeration.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Sprint has flip cell phones, with no cameras still.


And that's exactly what I wanted. On the bright side, these 'new' phones (first made in 1973) are as flat as a pancake, and you can carry a cord for charging anywhere. Yikes! Their little cord will let you wrap it around your fingers and the whole megillah is about as big as a holder for dental floss. My charging cord was just over 12 feet long! Perfect!

Of course, my lovely wife did ask me questions in the car. She asked me if the phone was very flat, and I told her that it was. She also asked me if my wallet was flat, and again I answered in the positive. There was a slight quiet 'air' in the truck, but now she asked, "_Your pocket knife is quite flat, isn't it_?" Again I responded in the affirmative.

Then she asked, "_With you're luck, you're going to get stopped by 'John Law.' He's going to ask you for your license, formal ID and your parole officer, correct_?" This time I answered her with a quieter 'yes.'

"_Well, consider this, Gumba_," and when she calls me that I know I'm in for it, "_You get pulled over on your bike, you panic, the cop wants some ID, you reach into your crappy jeans and pull out a switchblade..._"

I countered that this might be an exaggeration over a simple traffic stop.

"SIMPLE!" she snapped, reaching in her purse, "_See this roll of five dollar bills? I carry it in a secret pocket to bail you butt out of the Sun Prairie jail! Yikes, you don't have to be a Boy Scout to be prepared_..."

We were quiet in the ride home. Oh, I wanted to talk, but I just didn't have a proper come-back when she's so right!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Robie, my daughter has amazon prime, half price because she is disabled.

Once in a while I use hers for something I cannot find elsewhere, example; a bottle of Loctite blue.

Plus next day shipping on most stuff.

She does use it herself for, IMHO crap.

I have a plain flip phone, no texting or other crap.

After reading all the agreement crap, I decided I did not need anything I never had before.

The phone is never turned on for incoming calls, on only when I need to make one, total time avg per month is 2:00 minutes.

I am an old buzzard and never used any of that crap, never will, no smartphone, no apps, nothing.

Because of her prime and whatever I can watch a bunch of movies on the TV.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Do you have a land-line?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Do you have a land-line?


Yup, however it is hardly ever used.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well today with two factor authentication, it’s almost impossible to do any financial transactions on line without a phone to receive a texted code number.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How many here buy ammo or reloading supplies on line?
Or gun parts on line?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> What is the VIABLE alternative?


You remember a time when this fornicating technology didn't exist? Do you think you will cease to exist if you suddenly stopped using the technology? This is what they have done to the populace. They have convinced people that they cannot survive without this asinine stuff. Which is mind-blowing when you consider the that 50 years ago (less, actually) this stuff was a figment of some dreamers' imaginations. I was perfectly fine 50 years ago without this stuff and I would be perfectly fine without it now. The truth is we, as a people, don't WANT to give up all this convenience, even if it is at the cost of our liberty. That is the fornicating truth, and it sucks!!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Robie, my daughter has amazon prime, half price because she is disabled.
> 
> Once in a while I use hers for something I cannot find elsewhere, example; a bottle of Loctite blue.
> 
> ...


Here is a guy that shows what I am talking about. SOCOM: ::clapping::


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its an addictive technology to the masses.
It has many pros and cons.. A flip phone for emergencys is an awesome phone. 
Is there that much news that one needs to be tethered to a smart phone.. Many are.. I had my grand kids and daughter over here the other day. They were all plugged in in some way, tablets, phones or TV..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here buy ammo or reloading supplies on line?
> Or gun parts on line?


Gun parts through my FFl.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Before...

Check on a beach house an hours drive away that I take care of.
Notice that a custom-colored fascia has blown off in the wind.
Take pictures with a regular camera...wait for the film to get developed or buy a Polaroid.
Would love to call the customer about it but they are on a barge cruise in Germany for two weeks and I imagine contacting them would be next to impossible.
Drive another hour to a place I know carries that style custom fascia. Get the prices.
Drive home, drop the film off at the drug store that I can pick up the next day...I dunno...what $8.00??
Call the rental company that has lifts to find out the fee for 4wd lifts, including delivery 2 hours away for them.
Go pick up the developed film...go back home.
Put together an estimate for repairs, print it out and mail it along with photographs to their primary home in Virginia.
Wait for them to get home and call me with questions and a yes or no.
Wait for a deposit check.

Today...

Check on a beach house an hours drive away that I take care of.
Notice that a custom-colored fascia has blown off in the wind.
Take pictures of the damage with my smart phone.
Call the company that handles the custom fascia I need and get their email address
Send a picture of what I need in the color I need
Get a call or text back...yes we have it and it cost this much.
Call the rental company...get a quote.
Type out an estimate on my phone and send it to the customer. Tell them I need a $$ deposit.
Yup, go ahead and fix it....the deposit has been transferred to your account.
Good...I can start the ball rolling immediately.


This was all done from their kitchen table at their beach house.

This type of scenario is pretty common for me, even if the customer is at home 5 miles away.

So certainly I can get rid of the smart phone. I can have an antenna mounted on an existing pole and go back to 3 channels on the TV.

And if anyone thinks even 1 million...2 million....5 million people getting rid of their smart technology is going to change their way of thinking...well, think again.

Firsts of all, not that many are going to get rid of it and second....you can't put the genie back in the bottle.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> You remember a time when this fornicating technology didn't exist? Do you think you will cease to exist if you suddenly stopped using the technology? This is what they have done to the populace. They have convinced people that they cannot survive without this asinine stuff. Which is mind-blowing when you consider the that 50 years ago (less, actually) this stuff was a figment of some dreamers' imaginations. I was perfectly fine 50 years ago without this stuff and I would be perfectly fine without it now. The truth is we, as a people, don't WANT to give up all this convenience, even if it is at the cost of our liberty. That is the fornicating truth, and it sucks!!!


Do you have a smart phone with apps?
Do you have a computer?
Hell, even a landline is using smart technology these days.
Do you have a smart TV?

Kudos to you if the answer is no to all the above.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How many here buy ammo or reloading supplies on line?
> Or gun parts on line?


I never have personally but have pals that do...mainly ammo. One old pal we call Sarge..Army...bought 10 k 9 mm target loads for .50 cents each a few months ago. Doubt a person could get em that cheap now.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> Before...
> 
> Check on a beach house an hours drive away that I take care of.
> Notice that a custom-colored fascia has blown off in the wind.
> ...


A proper EMP event would put a large part of the genie back into the bottle, at least for a while.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> Do you have a smart phone with apps?
> Do you have a computer?
> Hell, even a landline is using smart technology these days.
> Do you have a smart TV?
> ...


My personal phone is a flip. I have a smart phone, provided by my employer, that is on only during work hours. 
I have a laptop.
I do not have a smart TV. I do not have satellite or cable.

My point is not that I am better than anyone else, it is just that until we say "I am willing to do without all of the convenience to retain my freedom", we will continue to our quickening slide into slavery.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If you stop and think about it, "freedoms" were being taken away before the ink was dry on our founding documents.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a smart phone, smart TV's and smart computers. I suspect the washer, dryer, refrigerator, and dishwasher have smart technology as well, they keep beeping at me until I come a running. I think there is a conspiracy afoot, they are out to get me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I used to buy reloading supplies from Rusk Gun Shop, which I believe has closed. It was very convenient in its day. It was right outside West Towne Mall. My wife could shop, I could look at firearms, then we'd meet up and go to a movie in a theater at the fringe of the mall's parking lot.

We were a primitive lot. Neither my wife nor I carried a phone because that technology had not been invented yet for the next five years.

My wife would always claim she had to wear a dress or a skirt to "go shopping." Then once seated in the movie theater she would complain of drafts. Ahh, the good old days...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Do you have a smart phone with apps?
> Do you have a computer?
> Hell, even a landline is using smart technology these days.
> Do you have a smart TV?
> ...


Obviously he does. I mean he's right here on line with us! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obviously he does. I mean he's right here on line with us! :vs_laugh:


You have a keen eye for the obvious. lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> If you stop and think about it, "freedoms" were being taken away before the ink was dry on our founding documents.


And that skalawag, Lincoln, was one of the biggest rapists of our Constitution.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My landline calls consist of mostly CVS calling to tell us our scripts are ready.

Probably 6 calls a month from remaining friends.

Random spam calls count for most incoming calls.

That about sums it up for the most part.

This forum sees more of me that anything else.

The camera in this laptop has never had the tape removed covering, it no internal mike..

Nothing but some pictures are stored on it.

The only thing "smart" here is the TV in my bedroom, it is a year old now.

My surveillance cameras are connected with 75 OHM coax, no WIFI there.

Flip phone is used to call home to ask daughter if there is anything she wants while I am out, or a question on a purchase.

She is usually with me 95% of the time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't have as much problem with them having the ability of keeping track of me as I do with the censorship we are seeing today. 

Without trying to sound real conspiratorial, there has been some serious conversation in the past that the CIA was responsible for getting Facebook put together. Zuckerberg just happen to be the guy with the idea.

It makes sense, to me anyway.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I don't have as much problem with them having the ability of keeping track of me as I do with the censorship we are seeing today.
> 
> Without trying to sound real conspiratorial, there has been some serious conversation in the past that the CIA was responsible for getting Facebook put together. Zuckerberg just happen to be the guy with the idea.
> 
> It makes sense, to me anyway.


I consider both one and the same my friend. Tracking and censorship, is a means of control.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I consider both one and the same my friend. Tracking and censorship, is a means of control.


You are giving them an awful lot of information freely...

You give the government your financial information when you file your taxes.
You give the government all sorts of information when you get a drivers license.
You give the government all sorts of information when you fill out a census form.
You give the government all sorts of information when you buy a firearm.
You give the government all sorts of information when you get a passport.

It's just until recently they have gotten the ability to access all that "other" stuff.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I am curious about this. Your husband does not see that New Jersey is a Marxist hellhole? Why doesn't he. Does he not have ears to hear? Does he not have eyes to see? When the government pricks him does he not bleed? How do these things not give him a willing heart to act? (yes, I mixed the Bible and Shakespeare, sue me). I am serious, though, what does he think the future holds and why does not not want to get away from government control?


No, he's had it with Jersey. Hubs wants us to move to New England when we retire.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I don't have as much problem with them having the ability of keeping track of me as I do with the censorship we are seeing today.
> 
> Without trying to sound real conspiratorial, there has been some serious conversation in the past that the CIA was responsible for getting Facebook put together. Zuckerberg just happen to be the guy with the idea.
> 
> It makes sense, to me anyway.


With over a billion face book users around the world, I'm not too worried about it.
But, still, I do not hint at anything illegal, because once it's on the internet, it's forever.
Still doesn't stop me bitching about Joe and the Ho.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> No, he's had it with Jersey. Hubs wants us to move to New England when we retire.


All of New England is pretty bad, too.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Robie said:


> You are giving them an awful lot of information freely...
> 
> You give the government your financial information when you file your taxes.
> You give the government all sorts of information when you get a drivers license.
> ...


But when you vote... Nothing..


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All of New England is pretty bad, too.


It's not my first pick, though it is pretty. I like the changing seasons. We've spent a lot of time up there on vacations....Gun laws are good in Vermont and New Hampshire-for now.

I'm thinking Tennessee would be better. it's pretty there, too. But in the end it's hub's choice. We'll see.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any alternative sites must accept stuff like this, or they can kiss my rump.





I simply demand it.:devil:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And that skalawag, Lincoln, was one of the biggest rapists of our Constitution.


I love Abe, he meant business, and we were at war; Roosevelt interned loyal Americans, with faithless bastards. There was no way to distinguish 
So they all had to go, and I think that both presidents did the right thing.


----------

